# PC startet unerwartet bei Belastung neu.



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem:

Der Rechner geht immer aus und startet neu, wenn ich BFBC2 spiele. Meistens beim neu laden der Karte. 
Andere spiele, spiele ich nicht deshalb habe ich kein Vergleich.

Ich habe bereits in Windows eingestellt, dass das System nur mit bluescreen angehalten werden soll. Bekomme aber keinen, sondern der Rechner Geht aus und startet neu.
Prozessorkerntemperatur liegt bei vollast mit Prime 95 in allen Kernen bei max. 79C.
Grafikkarte beim Benchmarktest höchstens 84C. Beide Tests laufen ohne Probleme durch, aber nicht, wenn ich sie Synkron laufen lasse (Rechner geht aus und startet neu).
Alle Treiber habe ich aktualisiert.
Keine Signaltöne vom Mainboard.
Kühler gereinigt neue WLP zwischen CPU und Kühler (hat auch keine Verbesserung der Temperaturen ergeben).
Mit dem Arbeitsspeicher habe ich auch rumgespielt. Nur mit einem Riegel usw. keine Anderungen der Symptome.

Es wurden zuletzt auch keine Änderungen am System vorgenommen.

Zum System:

Mainboard: Asus P6T
Prozessor: Intel i7 920 @2.67
Ram: 3x 2GB elexir DDR3 1333Mhz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 280
Netzteil: Bequiet 600W

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch machen könnte? Bin mit meinem Latein am ende.


----------



## zøtac (9. September 2010)

Welches Be Quiet Netzteil? 
Klingt mir doch sehr noch dem Netzteil, wenn beide Komponenten belastet wird mehr Strom verbraucht, vielleicht bricht das NT ein. 
Nich das 600 Watt nicht reichen würden aber kannst du ein anderes testen?


----------



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

Das dachte ich auch. Das Netzteil ist ein BQT E5-600W

Leider habe ich kein NT zum Testen. Das NT ist auch erst ein 3/4 Jahr alt, aber das befreit es ja auch nicht vor einem Schaden.

Ich könnte das sicherlich auch reklamieren, wobei die Läden dan gerne ja auch eine unsachgemäße Verwendung unterstellen. Also müsste ich mit dem ganzen Rechner hin und wer macht das schon gerne.


----------



## Psytis (9. September 2010)

schau mal im BIOS nach den spannungswerten von NT, vielelicht liest das auch Everest oder andere programme aus. wenn die werte zuweit abweichen hast schon mal einen Punkt den du reklamieren kannst.


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

Dann besorge dir mal ein Multimeter und mess dein NT selber durch ...so---Klick 

Im Baumarkt gibt es schon welche für 10 €


----------



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

lt. Everest sind die Spannungen folgendermaßen:

CPU Kern: 1,30V
+3,3V    : 3,30V
+5V      : 5,06V
+12V     : 12.38V
+5V Bereitschaft: 5,16V
GPU Vcc : 3,27V
GPU VRM: 1,19V

Diese Werte sind natürlich im leerlauf gemessen, auch mit der self Metode kann man das NT nicht unter Last messen. Wenn, dann müsste das Problem ja nur unter Last auftreten.


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

Last oder nicht ist vollkommen egal 
Das muss nur die vorgegebenen Spannungen bringen ....schafft es das nicht schmiert der Rechner ab.


----------



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

Wie sehen denn eurer Meinung nach die Werte aus?

Die vorgegebenen Spannungen sind ja alle korrekt.
Die 3,3V sinken bei zeitgleichem ausführen von Prime95 auf 3,28V

Ist das so OK?


----------



## Psytis (9. September 2010)

ca 5% sind abweichung sind normal.
schaut eigentlich ok aus, nur bei GPU Vcc : 3,27V
GPU VRM: 1,19V weiss ich net ob das passt


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

Die Werte unter Windows sind nicht aussagekräftig 

Mess das NT mit einem Mm durch und wenn es auf irgendeinen Stecker nicht die Spannung bringt reklamiere es.
Wir im Shop machen nichts anderes außer das wir dafür ein Messgerät haben wo wir die einzelnen Stecker nur aufstecken müssen zum durchmessen.

Bringt es die Spannungen kannst du den Fehler woanders suchen.


----------



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

Habe das NT nach der Anleitung durchgemessen. Alle Spannungen erreichen die angegebenen Spannungen.

Also kann man sagen, das, dass NT i.O ist?

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch zu der Fehlerbeschreibung?


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

ok ...die CPU ist auf stock und die Spannung auf Auto ?

Wenn das der Fall ist fix mal den Vcore im Bios so das er ein klein wenig mehr im Idle hat wie jetzt.

Wie groß ist den der Vdroop ? (Spannungsdifferenz zwischen idle und last ?)

Aktuelle BIOS Version auf dem board ?


----------



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

Also alle Spannungen stehen im Bios auf Auto.

Was meinst du mit stock? vdrop kann ich nicht finden, vcore ebenso nicht.

Diese Einräge gibt es bei mir:
CPU Voltage
CPU PLL Voltage
QPT/DRAM Core Voltage
IOH Voltage
IOH PCIE Voltage
ICH Voltage
ICH PCIE Voltage
und noch 7 versch. DRAM Voltages

CPU Differential Amplitude

aber von Ilde finde ich garnichts.

Diese Einträge stehen alle auf Auto.

BIOS heute morgen geupdatet!


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

Ok...also wenn du den Rechner startest und CPU-z öffnest siehst du da die gerade anliegende Spannung (Vcore oder Core Voltage).......ohne last also im *Idle *

Wenn du jetzt zb. Prime sffts startest verändert sich bei CPU-z die gerade anliegende Spannung*.--Last*
Normalerweise weniger wie im Idle ....diese Differenz nennt sich Vdroop was zum Schutz der CPU gedacht ist damit bei Lastwechsel die Spannungsspitzen nicht in einem für die CPU schädlichen Bereich kommt.

Stock bezeichnet man alles was auf Standart läuft ohne Übertaktung 

Hier die Tools--

CPU-Z 1.55 zum Download bereit - cpu, cpu-z

Download: Prime 95 Version 25.8 - Prime 95, 25.8, Download

Könntest du mal so ein Pic machen ? Idle und last 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

Die Spannung pendelt im Idle 1,072V bis 1,136V Die meiste Zeit steht diese jedoch auf 1,080V.
Mit Prime beträgt die Spannung 1,312V und bleibt auch konstant.


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

Ok die 1,136v ist im idle wenn er in der Stromsparfunktion ist ......multi hat runtergetaktet 

die 1,312v ist unter last mit hohen multi 

interessant wäre jetzt zu wissen was er im Idle mit hohen multi hat 

Dafür müßtest du entweder im Bios C1E und Speedstep deaktivieren oder im Idle einfach mal darauf warten das er kurzzeitig hochtaktet und dann die Spannung auslesen.


----------



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

woher weiß ich denn wann er hochtacktet? Die Idle Spannung schwankt doch ab und an. Wie gesagt die steht fast permanent auf 1,080 manchmal ist si kurz auf 1,072 aber öffters auf 1,114 oder ähnlich 1,136 aber nicht drüber.


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

Hochgetaktet ist er dann wenn 2667 Mhz anliegen 

Ach mist du hast ja auch noch den turbo an .....weißt du wo man den ausstellt ?


----------



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

Core speed steht auf 2818,2Mhz. Mit Prime95 Läuft der auf 2811,8Mhz müsste der nicht weiter runter tackten? Oder bin ich falschen Kästchen?

Bei mir läft noch EPU-6 Engine, der regelt unteranderem die Tacktung! im stromsparmodus lauft der Prozessor 1570,5Mhz laut epu -1% und einer Spannung von 1,048V


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

Siehe oben ....turbo an und dadurch einen multi mehr


Mach mal folgendes ....gehe mal ins Bios und gebe unter Core Voltage 1,35v ein 
dann starte den rechner und schmeiß mal Prime an und schau wieviel Spannung dann anliegt.
Abhängig davon erhöhe oder senke danach die Core Voltage im Bios so das ein klein wenig mehr unter Prime anliegt wie vorher auf Auto...also mehr wie 1,312v...so 1,325-1,35v

Und dann teste nochmal


----------



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

Also im "Automatikbetrieb" habe ich jetzt idle 1,336V unter Prime95 1,352V. Wie beschrieben 1,35V eingestellt.

Soll ich das noch höher stellen?
Soll das verhältniss idle zur last möglichst klein werden?

Im übrigen habe ich festgestellt, das im Stromsparmodus die Zockerei ohne Probleme zu laufen scheint.


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

Sobald du zockst geht der Rechner immer aus dem Stromsparmodus raus 
Dahin taktet er nur wenn er nichts zu tun hat.

Das Verhältniss zwischen Idle und Last ist gewollt und soll so auch bleiben.
Meine Vermutung ist das dein Board deinem Core in der Auto Funktion zu wenig Spannung gibt und er deswegen ausgeht.
Darum das manuelle Einstellen mit ein klein wenig mehr.

Hier mal was für dich damit du verstehst was Vdroop ist und wozu das gut ist ....klick


----------



## to-fu (9. September 2010)

Ich habe es nun mit allen einstellbaren Werte von 1,34375 bis 1,36875 versuch, doch leider ohne Erfolg. Auf der Webseite von Intel ist zu lesen, das der Prozessor von 0,8 bis 1,375V stabil arbeiten soll, also VID.
Das komische ist ja, dass der Zeitpunkt immer unterschiedlich ist. Also meistens geht er aus, wenn Karten neu geladen werden, hier könnte deine Vermutung richtig sein. Die CPU wird nicht mehr richtig ausgelastet und pendelt dann kurzzeitig zu nidrig, aber der Rechner macht das ab und an auch mitten im Spiel. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass der Rechner in der Zusammensetzung schon ein 3/4 Jahr läuft. Das Problem ist zwar mal aufgetreten aber sehr selten. Nun kann ich nicht mal ne Std. durchspielen.


Wofür ist die CPU PLL Voltage einstellung im Bios?


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

Von der PLL lass am besten die Finger ....damit hast du ruckzuck deine CPU geschossen 

Du kannst mal testen ob es ohne Stromsparfunktionen stabil ist ...vllt kommt dein Board mit den lastwechseln nicht zurecht.

Also im Bios C1E und Speedstep deaktivieren ....beides Unter CPU konfi. zu finden.

Aber normalerweise sollte es auch so funzen .
Hmm wenn du die möglichkeit hast würde ich es ansonsten doch mal mit einem andern NT probieren ....die Spannungen deines passen zwar aber vllt hat es probs in der Leistung.


----------



## to-fu (15. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen ganz besonders von True Monkey.

Nun sind ein paar Tage vergangen und manche Erkentnisse dazu gewonnwen.
Ich denke mittlerweile nicht mehr an das Netzeil, sondern an ein Treiberproblem. Die Treiber habe ich zwar aktualisiert, aber dennoch treten Probleme auf. Ich habe in meinem Rechner 2 DVD Brenner verbaut. Eines über IDE und eines über Sata angebunden. Das IDE Laufwerk wird nur noch als CD Rom in dem Hardwaremanager erkannt und auch das SATA Laufwerk wurde (meine ich) auch anders erkannt. Ich habe mir die Treiber von der Asus Seite heruntergeladen, die, die dort als aktuell deklariert sind. Nur denke ich, das auch bei Asus schon etwas nicht ganz richtig funktioniert, da manche Installationroutiene abgebrochen wird, weil angeblich das Betriebssystem nicht den anforderungen entspricht, obwohl ich es vorher in die Treibersuche eingegeben habe. 
Wie kann ich jetzt hier herausfinden, welche Treiber das Problem verursachen bzw welche die richtigen sind?


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2010)

Mal ein Vorschlag von mir um herauszufinden ob es ein soft oder Hardware prob ist.

Hast du noch eine Platte auf der du nochmal ein Os auflegen kannst ?
Erst mal ohne Treiber und dann einem nach den anderen draufmachen und zwischendurch testen ob es funzt,

Ist das prob auch schon ohne Treiber da kannst du die Softwareseite ausschließen.

Edit : Es reicht ein nacktes OS +Grakatreiber und einen Benchmark (3d mark 01) um diesen im loop laufen zu lassen


----------



## to-fu (15. September 2010)

Ja das kann ich machen. Also ersteunmal Win neu drauf und direckt mal testen.


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2010)

Jepp ..das wüde klarheit darüber bringen wo das prob her kommt


----------



## RolfRui (15. September 2010)

beim Netzteil zählt vor allem der Strom der 12 V Leitungen.

Beispiel: 700W Enermax Modu 87+

_Gestellte Leistung_ _700 Watt_ _Ausgangsstrom_ _+3.3V - 24 A ¦ +5V - 24 A ¦ +12V1 - 25 A ¦ +12V2 - 25 A ¦ +12V3 - 25 A ¦ -12V - 0.5 A ¦ +5VSB - 3 A_



Die GraKa (z.B. GTX470) bekommt 12V von einem 4Poligen Stecker.

Bei einer max. Verlustleistung von ca. 300 Watt ergibt sich eine Stromaufnahme von 25 Ampere.

Der Spannungswandler für die CPU bekommt ebenfalls 12 Volt.
Das Stecker mit sechs Kontakten.

Bei 140 Watt Verlustleistung ergibt sich eine Strombedarf von 12 Ampere,
dazu kommen vermutlich 10 bis 20%, also etwa 2 Ampere, die in den Spannungswandlern verbraten werden.

Da ist ein AMD Quad noch nicht übertaktet worden.

Das wären knapp 40 Ampere, dazu noch was für die Laufwerke und fürs Übertakten - 50 Ampere bei 12 Volt sollte das Netzteil liefern.


----------



## to-fu (19. September 2010)

Ich habe mittlerweile auf meiner zweiten Festplatten Partition (noch Win XP64) installiert versuche durchgeführt. Dort sind zwar auch noch die damaligen Treiber drauf, also nicht frisch installiert, aber auch dort das selbe Problem. 
Also ist vermutlich die Sache mit den Treibern durch, oder soll ich trotzdem Win 7 auf der 2. Platte mal neu aufsetzen?


----------



## True Monkey (19. September 2010)

Ich denke das zeugt davon das das prob doch Hardwareseitig ist.


----------



## to-fu (7. Oktober 2010)

*Lösung des Problems!*

Damit auch das Ganze einen Abschluss findet, hier die Lösung.
Ich habe bei ebay ein neues gebrauchtes 700W Markennetzteil erstanden, mit dem der Rechner nun bei Volllast konstant durchläuft.

Mein Fazit: Vermutlich hatte das Netzteil, als es neu war noch richtig Power und hat mit der Zeit etwas nachgelassen, so dass es so gerade an der Grenze war. Somit konnte ich durch etwas zurückfahren der Hardwareleistung Softwaremäßig das Problem umgehen. Das neue Netzteil hat nun 100W mehr und sollte auch weiterhin konstant arbeiten. Denn Netzteile sollten ohnehin bei einer Leistung von 80% gefahren werden.

DANKE an dieser Stelle für eure Hilfe!


----------

